# Best budget projector?



## chmcke01 (Nov 26, 2013)

I posted this same question a few months ago shortly before Christmas, but some things have changed so I am asking again. First of all, I had planned on buying it months ago but I ended up spending the money I had saved to give my niece and nephew the Christmas my sister could not afford to give them. So I started saving for it again about a month ago and I am up to $300. However, I am only saving up money earned doing side jobs and this past month has been busier than usual so it will probably take me until July to save up a total of $600, though I could possibly have $700 or so by then if I get enough side jobs. 

I'm moving in July and want to purchase the projector within a week or so of moving if not before so we will just go ahead and say that my budget is $600, but can go up to $700 for the right projector. 

Also important is throw. It doesn't necessarily need to be short throw, but that would be nice. I want a screen 120" or bigger if I can get it (I plan to project on the wall at first, then eventually build myself a screen) but the room it will primarily be used in is only about 12' by 15' so shorter throw (some projectors have a shorter throw than standard, but still not as short as true short throw projectors). 

I will primarily use it for playing video games on my PS3, streaming Netflix and Hulu, and some DVDs and occasional Blu Rays. I am in no way picky when it comes to picture quality so I probably won't notice small differences in quality....that said I want the best looking picture I can afford. The room will have the lights off and windows covered with blinds and curtains, but will thus still have SOME light coming in from outside during the day. 

So, after this long post, can anyone recommend a projector? What projector would you buy if you were me?

I have been primarily looking at the 720p BenQ W770ST and the 1080p ViewSonic PJD7820HD. The ViewSonic is about $150 more expensive, the replacement bulbs cost about $350 compared to the $200 replacement bulbs for the BenQ, and some comparisons have said the BenQ has less lag when playing video games. That said, the ViewSonic has a 3 year warranty instead of just 1, has more lumens, has a shorter than average throw (although it isn't technically short throw), and has a higher contrast...not to mention being fully 1080p.

So, would you recommend the ViewSonic, the BenQ, or is there an even better projector in my price range? Why?

Thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

chmcke01 said:


> I posted this same question a few months ago shortly before Christmas, but some things have changed so I am asking again. First of all, I had planned on buying it months ago but I ended up spending the money I had saved to give my niece and nephew the Christmas my sister could not afford to give them. So I started saving for it again about a month ago and I am up to $300. However, I am only saving up money earned doing side jobs and this past month has been busier than usual so it will probably take me until July to save up a total of $600, though I could possibly have $700 or so by then if I get enough side jobs.
> 
> I'm moving in July and want to purchase the projector within a week or so of moving if not before so we will just go ahead and say that my budget is $600, but can go up to $700 for the right projector.
> 
> ...


for that price range... you could squeak by with the Optomma HD131xe (can be had for about $715 on amazon) or a refurbed Benq W1070... the benq is best, but you'll have to push your budget a bit.

the viewsonic ACTS well for the price range but the build quality of Viewsonic's are said to be pretty weak

if you absolutely can't push your budget to the Benq than the HD131xe is leagues better than the ones you're looking at and hovers at the $700 ish range all the time (even seen it go on sale for $649 before)


----------



## chmcke01 (Nov 26, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> for that price range... you could squeak by with the Optomma HD131xe (can be had for about $715 on amazon) or a refurbed Benq W1070... the benq is best, but you'll have to push your budget a bit.
> 
> the viewsonic ACTS well for the price range but the build quality of Viewsonic's are said to be pretty weak
> 
> if you absolutely can't push your budget to the Benq than the HD131xe is leagues better than the ones you're looking at and hovers at the $700 ish range all the time (even seen it go on sale for $649 before)


Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately, in the space I have I don't think the throw of the Optoma HD131xe will work for me. I looked for a refurb w1070 but I could only find one and it was still $800. 

Do you have any recommendations that will work in my smaller room under $700? What about at the $600 limit?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

What size screen are u going for?


----------



## chmcke01 (Nov 26, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> What size screen are u going for?


No less than 120" but a friend of mine has the BenQ W710ST filling an entire wall about 160" diagonal and that looks great. At first it will be used in the bedroom and living room but eventually I will be adding on a dedicated home theater room and would love for the projector to be capable of making the screen to fill most of the 12' (horizontal) by 8' (vertical) wall should I choose to do so. Though, for the home theater room I will choose where to place it based on how it looks from the seats (I hope to be able to acquire some some old theater seats from a local movie theater that is going out of business).


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

chmcke01 said:


> No less than 120" but a friend of mine has the BenQ W710ST filling an entire wall about 160" diagonal and that looks great. At first it will be used in the bedroom and living room but eventually I will be adding on a dedicated home theater room and would love for the projector to be capable of making the screen to fill most of the 12' (horizontal) by 8' (vertical) wall should I choose to do so. Though, for the home theater room I will choose where to place it based on how it looks from the seats (I hope to be able to acquire some some old theater seats from a local movie theater that is going out of business).


hmmm, if you're going that big I'd get the Benq W1070... If you don't have the money now, save up a little. it will be worth it. the viewsonic is ok, but kind of "meh" especially for that size. the benq is the best of the sub $1000 bunch and it's a light canon, will do a picture from 120-160 with ease (as long as you have a decent gain screen). also you'll be saving yourself the cost in lamps alone with the Benq over the Viewsonic and while the 770T is ok, not for a screen at 120+ though.. I've had several projectors in the last few years alone and I can tell you if you compromise here, you WILL regret it, or at least end up paying for a new one down the road.


----------



## chmcke01 (Nov 26, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> hmmm, if you're going that big I'd get the Benq W1070... If you don't have the money now, save up a little. it will be worth it. the viewsonic is ok, but kind of "meh" especially for that size. the benq is the best of the sub $1000 bunch and it's a light canon, will do a picture from 120-160 with ease (as long as you have a decent gain screen). also you'll be saving yourself the cost in lamps alone with the Benq over the Viewsonic and while the 770T is ok, not for a screen at 120+ though.. I've had several projectors in the last few years alone and I can tell you if you compromise here, you WILL regret it, or at least end up paying for a new one down the road.


I will keep that in mind. The picture on the W1070 will be that much better than the W770ST even considering it has a contrast ratio of only 10,000:1 compared to the 13,000:1 of the W770ST? The Optoma even has 18,000:1 contrast ratio? I apologize for my ignorance, I am very new to projectors.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

chmcke01 said:


> I will keep that in mind. The picture on the W1070 will be that much better than the W770ST even considering it has a contrast ratio of only 10,000:1 compared to the 13,000:1 of the W770ST? The Optoma even has 18,000:1 contrast ratio? I apologize for my ignorance, I am very new to projectors.


those contrast ratios are dynamic contrast... aka most fibbed numbers.. the epson 5030 claims a 600,000:1 contrast ratio... but measures less than some that are claimed at 20,000:1 ... check the actual measured contrast and lumens at a place like projector central. 

and yes, the w1070 will look a lot better than the W770ST... it's a decent PJ, but the black levels, contrast, resolution, sharpness are all better on the W1070. especially if you're blowing it up to such a large screen.


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

I have the W1070 was trying to work on a tight budget. Save your money get the BenQ you will be very happy for the price. Check on Amazon for screens, got a 120' Favi with motor for cheap, sides curl a little but for the money a great screen.


----------

